# Double goat panel wine rack



## olusteebus (Nov 23, 2015)

I said I would report back when I built a double goat panel wine rack. 

I simply cut a 16 foot goat panel into 4 parts four by four each. In existing shelving, I placed two 1x4 2 foot long pieces and used wire clamps and secured two racks and then I did the same in front of that. 

It ain't pretty but it works good for me. No one but I will see it.

In a 2 x 4x 4 space I can store 288 bottles. 



I could not get a good photo but here is what I got.


----------



## CGish (Nov 23, 2015)

Can you get a photo of how the wire clamps attach the panels to the wood?

Thank You,
Cody


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 23, 2015)

I am using four of these plastic clips per side of each panel. I am not worried about strength so much as each panel is resting on the floor. If they were not, I would have to use something stronger. 

When you cut a goat panel in four pieces, you will have two with not "rail" on one end of one of them and no rail on two ends. All cut ends were placed up and down. The pieces with the solid rail were used to mount with the plastic clips. 

Hope this is not too confusing as I know I am not explaining it real clear. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## CGish (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2015)

Did you get the fence from tractor supply? If so, is it 4'x16' or 5'x16'?


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 26, 2015)

It was 4x16. I got the clips from lowes. They are electrical wire clips you can get metal clips im sure.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok thanks. I was planning out a few goat panel racks myself. The way I'm planning it I don't think I'll need any clips, I'll have all the openings available and it'll be more sturdy.


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 27, 2015)

Will the goat panel fit Burgundy style bottles?


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 27, 2015)

JimmyT said:


> Ok thanks. I was planning out a few goat panel racks myself. The way I'm planning it I don't think I'll need any clips, I'll have all the openings available and it'll be more sturdy.



All my openings are available. I have room for 288 bottles. It gets its vertical support from the floor.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 27, 2015)

jgmann67 said:


> Will the goat panel fit Burgundy style bottles?



I think so. I would space them apart so that the bottle top leans downward to assur their stability.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 27, 2015)

jgmann67 said:


> Will the goat panel fit Burgundy style bottles?



It certainly should. The openings in the fence panel should be about 3.84", and Burgundy bottles are right about 3.25".


----------



## JWA (Nov 28, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> Will the goat panel fit Burgundy style bottles?


Yes and Rhône’s too


----------

